# raubfischbestand im jullianakanal



## levrek67 (7. August 2007)

hallo,
in letzter Zeit ist der Fang von Raubfischen im jullianakanal vom Ufer schon unmöglich.
Es wurden sämmtliche Methoden ausprobiert die man vom Ufer machen kann,gummi,köfi(auf Grund,Pose,System.......),aber leider tut sich da asolut nichts.
Ich und meine Angelkollegen zweifeln bereits am Bestand,war der doch in den früheren Jahren doch ziemlich gut und man dort seine Zander fast immer vom Ufer fangen konnte.
Meine Frage an euch,was ihr(Uferangler)für Erfahrungen gemacht habt in letzter Zeit.


----------



## perch (7. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*



levrek67 schrieb:


> hallo,
> in letzter Zeit ist der Fang von Raubfischen im jullianakanal vom Ufer schon unmöglich.



hey levrek67 |wavey:,

das einem die räuber nicht gerade in den kescher hüpfen ist eigentlich klar...:q
der zanderbestand ist sicher nicht der beste,aber es ist nicht unmöglich sie zu fangen.man muß nur an den richtigen stellen zur richtigen zeit angeln.
wir waren in den letzten wochen häufiger mit einigen leuten da.und schneidertage gab´s nur wenige.


gruß perch


----------



## Jogibär (8. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Hallo, 

das mit dem Bestand und  dem Fang ist immer so eine Sache. Ich war zum Beispiel dieses Jahr für zwei Wochen in einem absoluten Zanderparadies in Ostfriesland im Urlaub und hab keinen einzigen gesehen (geschweige denn gefangen). 

Es gibt hier im Board ein paar Kollegen die sich mit dem Zanderfang am Julianakanal sehr gut auskennen. Auf deren Homepage gibt es auch ne umfangreiche Galerie. Der Kanalkenner wird die Örtlichkeiten auch wiedererkennen. Ich selbst hab dort auch noch nie was fangen können und habe bisher nicht rausgefunden woran das liegen kann. Fisch gibts da jedenfalls genug.


----------



## Stonefish (8. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

@Jogibär : Dann wende dich doch einfach mal direkt an die Spezies. Da hilft man dir bestimmt gerne weiter.


----------



## marca (8. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Was soll man denn zum Bestand sagen??
Ich war noch nie unter Wasser!
Meine Fänge sind am Kanal dieses Jahr so gut wie nie.
Habe aber natürlich auch meine Schneidertage.
Gab aber auch Tage mit 9 Zandern in drei Stunden.
Liegt aber bestimmt daran,dass ich mit der Zeit gelernt habe zu angeln.
Wirklich helfen kann man wohl nicht.
Einfach üben,üben.......
Fische sind da genügend drin,denke ich.


----------



## levrek67 (8. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

hallo,#6
danke erstmal für alle antworten.
Es stimmt schon dass man manschmal leer ausgeht und die Fische einem nicht ins Kescher reinschwimmen.
Nur ist es so, dass wir seit Ende der Schonzeit ca.10 mal im Kanal (bei Echt an der Brücke)waren und zeitweise mit 5 Anglern dort nicht einen Biss hatten,weder in der Dämmerung noch in der Nacht o.bei Sonnen aufgang.
Da kommen einem doch Zweifel auf,wie der Bestand ist.
Weiss wirklich nicht mehr weiter,bin (sind) am verzweifeln.#d
Bitte um Fachdienliche Hinweise|bla:


----------



## krauthi (8. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

wie meine vorredner schon erwähnt haben  es gibt dort reichlich fisch  und die kunst ist eben sie zu finden und zu überlisten
es wird dir mit sicherheit keiner   hier  seine besten plätze und tricks verraten da man sich diese  selber auch erkämpft hat mit der  zeit 
vieleicht hatten ihr nur das pesch am falschen tag am richtigen  ort zu sein 

also nicht die hoffnung aufgeben und weiter versuchen   und dabei die augen offen halten  was die anderen vielicht anders machen 



gruß Krauthi  Pikepointteam


----------



## levrek67 (8. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

hallo,
liegt der Sinn dieses Forum nicht darin ,dass man sich untereinander hilft in Form von Tipps&Tricks evtl. auch Hotspots nennt????;+,oder wie sollte man es verstehen wenn hier geantwortet wird dass keiner seine tricks sagen will.


----------



## krauthi (8. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

das ist richtig  aber sehe  es doch mal so 
ich sage dir jetzt zb   wo  und wie  du dort angeln sollst  !  was glaubst wie lange  die stelle  dan noch  frei und fängig ist ????


----------



## angel-daddy (8. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Hallo levrek67,
es ist doch klar das Dir niemand gute Stellen mitteilt. Ich kenne das hier im board eigentlich nicht anders. Aber was solls...es ist doch auch viel schöner alleine die "Fangmethoden" rauszufinden.
Was mir aber immer häufiger auffällt....jeder will hier nur noch Zander, Hecht, Karpfen usw. fangen, möglichst viele und Große!
Habt ihr über Tag auch mal probiert zu Stippen, mit Futter Weißfisch anzulocken und zu fangen?
Mit dem Weißfisch kommt ja bekanntlich auch der ein oder andere Raubfisch!
Als ich damals viel am Kanal geangelt habe, habe ich diese gefangenen Weißfische in Stücke geschnitten. Diese haben wir dann zu gegebener Zeit in einem Netz oder Strumpfhose an einer Schnur befestigt und direkt an der Spundwand abgelassen. Muss eine super Duftwolke ergeben! Ein paar lose Fischfetzen danebenlegen und natürlich auch den Haken mit Fischfetzen beködern. 
Probier das mal, bei meinem Kollegen hat das letzte mal auch wieder funktioniert am Rhein-Herne-Kanal.
Ich kenne die Örtlichkeit(Julianakanal) bei Dir gar nicht. Falls dort keine Spundwand ist, kannst Du alternativ eine Stellfischrute nutzen. Bitte bedenke das max. Hebegewicht der Rute.

Viel Glück weiterhin....

Gruß Martin


----------



## marca (9. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

@ leverk67,
eine Topstelle wird dir hier im Board garantiert niemand verraten.
Was meinst du,wie viele Leute hier,auch unangemeldet,mitlesen??!!
Die Stelle,die man sich vielleicht mühsam "erarbeitet" hat ist doch dann fast nix mehr wert!
Versuchs einfach weiter am Kanal,Fische sind genug drin.
Such dir Strömungsstellen,Hafeneinfahrten und ähnliches.
Variiere deine Angelmethoden!!
Irgendwann knallts dann an einer Stelle mit einer besonderen Angelmethode.
Wenns dann soweit ist,kannst du uns dann ja "deine Stelle" gerne verraten!!

Andere Möglichkeit ist natürlich;verabrede dich mit Boardies hier aus der Umgebung zum Fischen.
Fast alle Jungs hier aus der Gegend kennen sich irgendwie und waren in unterschiedlichen Zusammensetzungen schon zusammen angeln.
Noch besser;du meldest dich beim Krauthi zum Treffen an.
Da wird dir mit Sicherheit geholfen und du lernst einen Großteil der "Westlichen Grenzlandangler" mal kennen und auch deren Tricks


----------



## Jogibär (9. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

@ marca u. Krauthi

hab ich was verpasst????
was für ein treffen???


----------



## marca (9. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

krauthi veranstaltet immer mal wieder sehr nette Anglertreffen.
Wenn auch meistens als Bootsanglertreffen.
Kannst dich da aber fast immer irgendwo "einzecken" oder ein Böötchen mieten.
Schreib ihn einfach mal an.
Er wird hier aber bestimmt auch noch einmal drauf eingehen,so wie ich ihn kenne!


----------



## perch (9. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*



Jogibär schrieb:


> was für ein treffen???




hallo jogibär #h,

wir veranstallten vom 1-2 september ein bootstreffen in roermond.
infos gibt´s hier im board oder unter...siehe link unten

gruß perch


----------



## Roofblei (9. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Hallo levrek 67

Klar ist, "hot spots" sind hier in der Regel tabu das heisst 
aber nicht das dir keiner helfen möchte.
Denke einfach mal daran,das die Kollegen auch über Jahre ihre erfahrung an der Maas gemacht haben, weil sie energisch und mit viel liebe zum angelsport alles  versuchen um zu den Erfolgen zu kommen,die sie heute vorweisen können und ich bin mir sicher das den Kollegen die guten Stellen auch nicht zugeflogen sind sondern das sie hart erarbeitet wurden.
Es ist nicht immer sehr einfach vor allem wenn es sich um grosse Gewässer handelt wie die Maas aber von Marca hast du ja gute Tips  bekommen.
Auch wenn man dir die Top stellen verraten
würde ,gibt es leider noch keine Garantie das du auch den gewünschten Erfolg hast, da zu einer guten Stelle auch 
die Erfahrung zählt wie und womit ich den Fisch überlisten kann.Sei flexibel versuche einfach mal etwas anderes denn ich denke das Fisch genug vorhanden ist,die Frage ist nur ,hat er auch Lust um anzubeissen.
Also, Kopf nicht hängen lassen sondern arbeiten,dann wirst du auch deinen eigenen Hot Spot haben,den du auch mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht verraten wirst,
was dir, denke ich keiner übel nehmen wird.

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Angelausflug viel Erfolg.

Gruss Roofblei


----------



## krauthis7 (9. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

hy ich fahre selber ab und zu an den kanal ,fange auch regelmäßig den ein oder anderen zander ,bis ich die richtigen stellen gefunden hatte vergingen jahre wenn einem keiner hilft ,nur ist es so wie schon erwähnt gibste hier die stellen preis sind sie nach kurzer zeit überfischt,als tipp: suche dir strömungspunkte oder steinigen untergrund dort findest du fast immer zander -die es nur zu überlisten gibt.wünsche viel erfolg


----------



## marca (9. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Such den persönlichen Kontakt zu Boardis!
Geh mit denen angeln.
Ich bin oft in Baesweiler,meine Mausi kommt von da.
Wir können gerne mal zusammen los.
Vielleicht auch nochmal mit einer netten Truppe sich in Kerkrade zum Stippen/Hechteln/Karpfenfangen treffen!!??
Bin jetzt eine Woche mal nach Mallo,danach werde ich aber wieder voll angreifen.
In der Zeit könntet ihr ja mal ein nettes Zusammenkommen in Kerkrade planen?!


----------



## Jogibär (10. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

@ Marca, die Idee mit dem Treffen in Kerkrade find ich klasse. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall mit dabei. Auf welche Fischart ist mir egal. Viel Spass im Urlaub


----------



## marca (10. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Habe gerade erfahren,dass du ja auch Kontakt mit Holger hast.
Da biste schon mal in richtigen Händen!
Macht ruhig mal was aus.


----------



## Jogibär (10. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

tun wir....


----------



## Mack (10. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

@marca @jogi
Bin dabei, nach deinem Urlaub ziehen wir mal los.
Schönen Urlaub|wavey:
Gruß Holger


----------



## mike0714 (11. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Hallo zusammen , 
hat von euch den keiner mal in erwägung gezogen das es was mit dem unfall in lüttich zutuen hat am 04.08.2007 ?
Ich erwähne nur ( 80 Liter Pestizide in die Maas gelangt #d) laut Berichten zu folge sind 200.000 ( zweihunderttausend) Fische verendet.
Wer noch Raubfische in der Maas fängt sollte aufpassen beim verzehr !:q
Würde mich sehr wundern das in den nächsten Jahren noch Raubfische von Lüttich bis , ich schätze mal bis Roermond  noch zu fangen sind.#c
 Schätze werde mir ein anderes Hobby zulegen.;+
mfg
mike0714


----------



## Roofblei (11. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

[
 Schätze werde mir ein anderes Hobby zulegen.;+
mfg
mike0714[/quote]

Hallo Mike 

Ach wat

Kannst bei mir am Gartenteich angeln kommen
Besteht auf jeden Fall ne größere chance etwas zu fangen

gruss


----------



## mike0714 (11. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Hallo,
darauf muß ich bei gelegenheit mal zurückkommen:q.
Welchen Besatz hast du den in deinem Weiher:k.
Gruß mike0714


----------



## Mack (11. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

@mike0714
Du brauchst nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen und das Angeln aufgeben, es gibt auch noch einige Gewässer über die deutsche Grenze die nicht verseucht sind.:vik:
Zb. die Seen in Kerkrade solltest du mal versuchen, es gibt dort zwar keine Zander, dafür aber schöne Hechte. Nur die musste zurück setzen.
Und dann gibt es noch Roofbleis Gartenteich#6 , wird bestimmt ein Angelerlebnis erste Klasse.#6

Gruß Mack


----------



## Roofblei (12. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Und dann gibt es noch Roofbleis Gartenteich#6 , wird bestimmt ein Angelerlebnis erste Klasse.#6

Gruß Mack[/quote]

Dat kannste laut sagen brauchst auf jeden Fall 
Brandungsklamotten ohne die biste aufgeschmissen

güsse  |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## mike0714 (12. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Hallo,Mack
ich für mein teil bevorzuge immer Catch & Release und werde es auch immer tun solange ich Angeln gehe:vik: dies kann ich mit ruhigem Gewissen sagen und kann dabei auch sehr gut schlafen.
Nur geht es mir mächtig auf den senkel das diese Belgischen deppen mir meine Angelei an der Maas versaut haben :c.
Ich kenne die Gewässer in Kerkrade , habe vor etlichen Jahren auch mal dort geangelt , aber was mich Heute Interresiert , ist in einem Fluß zu Angeln und nicht zu wissen was als nächstes beißen wird , dies konnte immer entweder im Fluß der Zander , Hecht , Waller , Rapfen , Döbel , Barsch , oder die Forelle gewesen sein .
In Kerkrade weis ich was beißen wird , Hecht?
 Und dies macht für mich keinen anreiz dort zu Angeln.
Gruß mike0714


----------



## mike0714 (12. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Korrekt 
Hast du den auch Wolfsbarsch bei dier im Weiher , der muß ja mächtig groß sein|bigeyes.
mfg
mike0714


----------



## Mack (12. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Hi Mike
Bin warscheinlich der einzigste Angler der kein Süßwasser Fisch ißt, dewegen ist Catch & Release  mir mich keine Frage.
Es sei denn sie haben so unglücklich geschluckt, dass sie nicht mehr überleben, der ist dann für Mam!!
Die Zander die du jetzt an der Maas fängst sind eher was für die böse Schwiegermutter:vik:
Natülich ist die Maas das bessere Gewässer und vor allen Dingen abwechslungsreicher als die Seen in Kerkrade.
Ich muss dabei sagen, dass ich zu 95% Zander in der Maas oder Juliana Kanal fange, Rest ist Hecht oder Raubaal.
Auf Waller hätte ich super Lust, kenne nur keine Stellen, wenn du ein Tip hast, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden.

Gruß Mack


----------



## mike0714 (12. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Nun das mit den Tip ist da so eine Sache glaube kaum das sich noch Fische in der Maas aufhalten , nach den Giftunfall.
gruß mike


----------



## Mack (12. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

@Mike
Na, ein Versuch wäre es doch wert!!|rolleyes

Gruß Mack


----------



## Roofblei (12. August 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

Hoi Mike 

Recht hast du bin mit dir einer Meinung.Catch&release forever
Jetzt heisst es abwarten wie sich das ganze entwickelt.

Und mein Gartenteich beinhaltet selbstverständlich auch Wolfsbarsche,aber im moment beissen nur Flundern

:q:q:q:q


grüsse #h


----------



## grinddevil (25. November 2007)

*AW: raubfischbestand im jullianakanal*

hi, ich verrate jetzt mal einen hotspot am julianakanaal, warum auch nicht?, über die autobahn nach born fahren da dann über die schleuse (wirst du schon finden in dem kleinen kaff), dann direkt hinter der schleuse rechts abbiegen und dem weg vorbei an den wohnmobilen und dem feld folgen bis die linkskurve rauf zum hafen geht. da sind links ein paar angelboote und rechts ein großer anleger für frachtschiffe. auf den anleger kannst du ruhig mit dem auto fahren und von da aus angeln.an der stelle einfach etwa 20 meter gerade aus einwerfen mit köderfischmontage auf grund oder an der pose, rechts daneben an der einlaufkurve zum hauptstrom ist auch gut. selten schneidertage, und gute fische (auch große barsche). Spinnfischen mit gummi oder twister ist auch erfolgreich an der stelle auf zander. über die fangchancen auf friedfisch kann ich dir nicht viel sagen da ich auf karpfen und co nur an stehenden gewässern gehe (sitze) maas und kanal sind für mich der anlaufpunkt auf hecht und zander, sowie rapfen in der region hier. vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal da, hab da auch ein angelboot liegen, also ruhig auch mal antexten. wenn ich kann und es mit der sympatie passt kann man ja auch mal zusammen angeln fahren 
petri heil 

Marcus


----------

